# 40+ "First time experience" snowboarder from NJ



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

Yo, Just want to say hi, I think this site is excellent! Kudos to the web admin. I just wanted to share my first time experience with my 11 yr old and 8 yr. First off, I always desired to learn snowboarding and why I wanted so long is beyond me. Anyway I challenged my boys to a "fun fastest learner" competition. It started @ Camelback MTN. Pa. with a 1 hour private lesson with individual instructors for each of us at 9am. Well by 1030am my 11 yr old smoked us by being the first of the magic carpet and on the lift. After lunch at 1pm my 8 yr old and me were also on the lift. The good news is I only caught one bad back side edge the damaged my new Red helmet but no stars and no concussion so I got up and continued. We had a blast for two days riding every green trail. I was able to ride and climb a few berms with my 11 yr old not as good as him though. Also by 6pm on day two I and my boys successfully rode two rails in the progression park. My kids were stoked. To go from private lessons sat. To top of the mountain Sunday add in a little free style it was awesome and a judge success. I look forward to next season and we will all have our own boards. So any input or comments feel free and thanks for having me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nice,
best investment ever with the kids
welcome


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice! I just started this year at 40 as well. The first-timer group lesson I took, I was lumped in with a 40-something mom (an attractive one at that) who was learning with her teenage daughters. Power to the young at heart! I expect my 10 year old daughter will want to try soon, so I was taking this half season to get ahead of her at least to be in a confident position to coach, like getting on/off the lift, etc. if she wants to try it next year.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

If in the budget I highly recommend private lessons. Yes I paid $125 for the hour for each of us but it was the best 375 I ever spent. To watch and 8 & a 10 year go from private lesson to top of the Mountain in two days was a proud moment. Be able to "somewhat" stay with them on the slopes was even better. Enjoy and maybe see you on the slopes next year.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely a great move taking the kids out with you! I've been working on my wife, getting her more in to the sport so that it is something we can do together (as opposed to something I just do with my friends) and we took my nephew out a few times last year & this year - it gives me an excuse to get out to the hill & gets us quality time together. You better believe when I have kid(s) as soon as they're old enough they'll be strapping in to a board. Or skis... but hopefully a board


----------

